# Can somebody help me?



## José Herring (Sep 27, 2005)

I need to set up a webpage. Nothing fancy. Two pages. Intro page with bio and then another page with credits and music clips.

Does anybody know a good program that I can use for this? One that perferably is easy to use and doesn't cost much.  

Cheers,

Jose


----------



## jonathanparham (Sep 27, 2005)

Jose,
I just moved my pages over to nimibt web services sponsored by ASCAP. They have premade stuff and cheap hosting for ASCAP members and make it easy to update text and media.
http://www.ascapwebtools.com/


----------



## Evan Gamble (Sep 27, 2005)

Im also looking to update my website (havent done it since i got it). Any suggested programs? :?:


----------



## mnemonic (Sep 27, 2005)

Evan Gamble said:


> Any suggested programs? :?:



Macromedia's Dreamweaver is the most powerful and the easiest at the same time. A really well designed program.


----------



## handz (Sep 27, 2005)

Dreamweaver is of course good one, but design is to important!


----------



## FrozeN (Sep 27, 2005)

I just bought Dreamweaver MX 2004 in a clearance sales :lol: and yes it's very useful.

But if you are not going to make it too fanciful... like just simple wallpaper and simple links to your mp3, perhaps you can try using the Composer from the Mozilla Suite package.... which is _(insert True Strike drums samples)_ FREE too! :wink:


----------



## mnemonic (Sep 27, 2005)

handz said:


> Dreamweaver is of course good one, but design is to important!



Of course! :D But he wasn't asking for design help, he was asking for software recommendations.


----------



## Evan Gamble (Sep 27, 2005)

FrozeN said:


> But if you are not going to make it too fanciful... like just simple wallpaper and simple links to your mp3, perhaps you can try using the Composer from the Mozilla Suite package.... which is _(insert True Strike drums samples)_ FREE too! :wink:



yeah html sucks


----------



## José Herring (Sep 27, 2005)

jonathanparham said:


> Jose,
> I just moved my pages over to nimibt web services sponsored by ASCAP. They have premade stuff and cheap hosting for ASCAP members and make it easy to update text and media.
> http://www.ascapwebtools.com/



I'll check it out. Also check your PM.

Jose


----------



## handz (Sep 27, 2005)

mnemonic said:


> handz said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver is of course good one, but design is to important!
> ...



Yeah, but I think unless you have some degree in web/design...you better let someone do that for you...


----------



## Niah (Sep 27, 2005)

Anyone can do it, but of course, the results may vary...


----------



## mnemonic (Sep 27, 2005)

handz said:


> mnemonic said:
> 
> 
> > handz said:
> ...


Jose,

I just redesigned Craig's website www.scoredog.tv and I do have a graphic design degree. If you would like to talk about your site I might have some free time this weekend, even if I just set up a design or template for you to spend the time filling in the content.


----------



## José Herring (Sep 27, 2005)

Yeah :D 

I'll send you a PM with my number. I can't throw a lot of money your way these days but I can get some to you if you want to help get me started.

Cheers,

Jose


----------



## Evan Gamble (Sep 29, 2005)

ignore


----------



## Evan Gamble (Sep 29, 2005)

Well Ive started learning HTML and doing my site myself..

Its simple so far, but does the job, and now i can udpate it regularly 8)

There are a couple of new pieces on there to if you want to check em out such as my lantern score.


----------



## synergy543 (Sep 29, 2005)

deleted


----------



## José Herring (Sep 29, 2005)

Jeez Gamble when did you start lookin' like a composer? What happen to that Olin Mills senior photo?

:lol:

Welcome to the club man 8) 

Jose


----------



## synergy543 (Sep 29, 2005)

He looks troubled and angry if you ask me. Maybe the score is upside down? :lol:


----------



## José Herring (Sep 29, 2005)

synergy543 said:


> He looks troubled and angry if you ask me.



Yeah! Like I said......he looks like a composer :x 

Jose


----------



## Evan Gamble (Sep 29, 2005)

haha..youll know im tipsy greg if i start trying to get banned at NS again :wink: 

I think i look angry because Im trying to hold the camera steady with one hand ...really concentrating :x


----------



## synergy543 (Sep 29, 2005)

I always wondered how people get photos of themselves. :wink: I thought they all just had more friends than me.

I'm not such a narcissist as to try taking a photo of myself yet. So you've yet to see what a handsome distinguished guy I am.8) Actually its more a problem of cleaning the place up - its such a rat's nest here! I might get mistaken for Choco.

Choco - that was a compliment.


----------



## choc0thrax (Sep 29, 2005)

Several people have seen pictures of what my desk area looks like and yes rats nest would probably be a step up.


----------



## synergy543 (Sep 29, 2005)

Well Choco, you're not as 'unique' as you might think. I remember going to the Sequential Circuits factory years ago and listening to the tech tales about the stuff they'd find inside of the Prophet 5 - rats, lizards, cockroaches, spiders - you name it. But the funniest one of all was this Prophet 5 that had been through a fire. It was completely charred and the keys were melted. But the guy pressed down on a key and it worked! It put Woody Allen VW in Sleeper to shame.

btw Choco, if your place is as messy as you describe here's a fun trick:

Get a mask and goggles and a leaf blower. Really, its very cathartic and safely cleans even insided the grungiest computer safely. But you have to leave the room for several hours afterwards while the dust settles. But you'll be a new man afterwards Choco. You'll go where no Hobo has gone before.


----------

